# Do you cancel old threads?



## matar0

I don't manage anymore to find one of my threads : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=211360
I'm sure of this link because in another related thread a member told me to review this thread. Can you check it ?

Thanks


----------



## Jana337

We don't cancel threads just because they are old. The thread you are referring to does not exist - it could have been merged with another.

Jana


----------



## Kelly B

This thread was split or merged, and includes the phrase "a shame," which was the topic of discussion when JamesM posted the link that no longer works. I cannot tell for certain if it is the right one, but I think so. If it is, I'll correct the link.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=224331


----------



## matar0

The thread you gave me can't be the one I'm looking for because the JamesM's msg in which he gives me the link is of 31 August, the same day of the thread you give me(it should be after instead)


> I believe you already asked this question recently, matar0:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=211360
> 
> "It is a shame to have done it" is not a set phrase I'm familiar with. I've heard things like "It's a shame that we missed the performance". I suppose, in the right context, it could be said with "to have":
> 
> "It's a shame to have missed the performance over something as avoidable as misunderstood directions."
> 
> This doesn't mean "I am ashamed that I missed the performance", though. It means "it is an unfortunate/regrettable turn of events that I missed the performance." There is no actual feeling of shame involved.
> 
> "It's a pity" works similarly, I believe. "It's a pity I didn't stay through the credits of the film; I hear there was a surprise ending that appeared after the credits rolled." There is no pity felt. It is unfortunate and regrettable, but not in a grand sense. It's a minor thing.
> 
> Is that what you are asking? Perhaps I missed the point of the question.


 
By the way, Will I be able to find all my threads even several years later?
Besides, I'd like to have one of my threads put in the first page because up to now I didn't have any answer(just one which doesn't satisfy me) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=226075
Thanks


----------



## Jana337

You can always find all threads you started by clicking on your nick and then on All threads started by matar0. Or you can use our search engine.

(The number of displayed threads is limited to 500 but it should be enough in combination with the options that the search engine has.)

Jana


----------



## Kelly B

I checked again: the thread in which JamesM gave the link was merged to combine two threads on September 2. You can see from the titles of the posts that they are from two different original threads: the first group is from "it was a pity to do it" and the second group is from "it is a pity/shame to have done it."

The posts he was referring to, then, are already included in the merged thread. I will remove the bad link and make a note in the post.


----------



## cuchuflete

> Besides, I'd like to have one of my threads put in the first page because up to now I didn't have any answer(just one which doesn't satisfy me)



Answers, whether satisfactory or not, are voluntary.  If we were to move your thread to the first page, that would push someone else's thread off of that page.  We have no good reason to treat one forero well at the expense of another.


----------



## maxiogee

matar0 said:


> Besides, I'd like to have one of my threads put in the first page because up to now I didn't have any answer(just one which doesn't satisfy me) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=226075



As a person who answers as many threads as I can where I think I can offer any contribution, I am constantly amazed at how quickly some people here expect to receive an answer. Your question was posed less than 24 hours before you wrote the message to which I am responding. Give people a chance.

What fees are you paying to request such a prompt service?


----------



## panjandrum

In this particular example, matar0 had started two separate threads on essentially the same topic within a few days. 
The threads were merged.
I am surprised that links to any of the threads that were merged did not take matar0 to the single merged thread.


----------



## matar0

Thank you all : I found all my threads now.

I'd just like to ask you a last favor: I would like to edit one of mine msgs in one of those threads, but I can't. Please tell my why. The msg is http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1334877&postcount=4

Thanks much


----------



## cuchuflete

The ability to edit threads has a time limit, to preserve the coherence of a discussion.  You are welcome to post again, to correct, retract, or clarify an earlier statement.


----------



## matar0

cuchuflete said:


> The ability to edit threads has a time limit, to preserve the coherence of a discussion. You are welcome to post again, to correct, retract, or clarify an earlier statement.


 That's all Ok, but since I just wanted to underline a sentence I'm going to  ask you to do it for me(if it doesn't bother you).
The sentence is 
"*it would have been a bad action and so I better decided not to do it ?"*
And the thread is in my above msg

Thanks very much


----------



## TrentinaNE

Done, matar0.  Click on your link above to see the change.

Ciao,
Elisabetta


----------

